#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Τοπογραφικά >  > > >  >  >  Επιτρεπόμενη απόκλιση μεταξύ τοπογραφικό συμβολαίου και νέου τοπογραφικού

## SMBD

---

----------


## thomas

2% είναι η αποδεκτή τεχνική απόκλιση . Είσαι μέσα . Παραπάνω τίθεται ζήτημα ακυρότητας .

Μάλλον ναι . Αλλά κάτι ψιλά.

----------


## Xάρης

Γι αυτό το 2% της επιτρεπτής απόκλισης υπάρχει κάποια διάταξη;

----------


## zavi@tee.gr

> Γι αυτό το 2% της επιτρεπτής απόκλισης υπάρχει κάποια διάταξη;



Ν. 3427/2005 αρθ. 21 παρ. 2 (βάζει επιπρόσθετο όρο max διαφορά αξίας ακινήτου 1500 ευρώ)
Ν. 2579/98 αρθ. 14 παρ. 5,6,7
Ν. 2459/97 αρθ. 19 

Αυτά,όσον αφορά την εφορεία.

Όσον αφορά εμπράγματα δικαιώματα,δεν έχω ιδέα τί γίνεται,είναι αποκλειστικό θέμα δικηγόρου.Σίγουρα υπάρχει θέμα αμφισβήτησης σε ασυμφωνία τίτλου-πραγματικότητας.Ένας από τους λόγους που έγινε το Κτηματολόγιο είναι αυτός.Κατά τα άλλα,ισχύει ο νόμος του ισχυρού κ της καραμπίνας. :Γέλιο:  :Γέλιο:

----------

kasvan, Xάρης

----------


## thomas

Τα γράφω όπως το διάβασα από βιβλία με πολεοδομικά θέματα . 

Τώρα οι συμβολαιογράφοι το ονομάζουν ευγενικά τεχνική απόκλιση το 2% και όχι αναξιοπιστία τοπογράφου .

----------


## Theo

εκτός των προαναφερθέντων από τους συναδέλφους θα ήθελα να επισημάνω κάτι.

Δεν πιστεύω ότι ενδιαφέρει πόσο και γιατί βγήκε κατά την αποτύπωση άλλου συναδέλφου.

----------


## Theo

*terry* _εννοώ οτι_ δεν με πολυενδιαφερει πως και γιατί έχει προκύψει μικρότερη ή μεγαλύτερη επιφάνεια γηπέδου.

Ίσως με νοιάζει καθαρά από περιέργεια και εμπειρία σε θέματα αστικού δικαίου, αλλά σαν μηχανικό όχι.
Μου υποδεικνύουν, μετράω, φωτογραφίζω, μελετώ, σχεδιάζω, αποδίδω, τέλος.

Απλά ήθελα να το πω γιατί λόγω της υπάρχουσας κατάστασης κοιτάμε τα πάντα για να κάνουμε ένα τοπογραφικό, ενώ δεν θα έπρεπε.

----------


## MAKARADI

σε εντος σχεδιου πολεως το συμβολαιο  κ το τοπογραφικο του δειχνουν 163 τμ ενω εγω βρηκα 201 .Δεν μπορει να εχω ξεφυγει διοτι ειναι περιβαλλομενο απο δυο δρομους κ ενα ομορο οικοπεδο .Παω για εκδοση αδειας κ οπωσδηποτε θα υπαρξει θεμα  τοσο με την διαφορα  οσο κ με τον ελεγχο αποστασεων.Καμμια συμβουλη για το πως προχωρανε αυτα τα πραγματα ?

----------

